# How often do you train?



## Arnold (Feb 5, 2002)

Please vote!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Please vote!



SIR, YES SIR!!!!


I am on a four day split:

Chest/triceps on Monday
Back/biceps/calves on Wednesday
Shoulders/traps on Friday
Legs on Saturday

And I try to throw two days of cardio in there as well.


----------



## MAX (Feb 5, 2002)

Well to be honest... I've worked out about 4 times this year.. to many funky things going on with me right now... I know I know NO EXCUSES!!!!!!!!!!!  

BUT......  I did work out Sunday and WILL start my new routine tonight for a Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday/Sunday split 3 days a week.....  

Some thing Like: 
Chest, shoulders, Tris
Legs
Back and Bi's


----------



## SteveDeBeave (Feb 5, 2002)

2 day split. Twice per week.

Cardio on the 'off' days. 

7 wonderful days a week!  Unless I go crazy on my leg day, then I take a cardio day off.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 5, 2002)

I'm using a 4 day split right now.

Mon - Biceps, Triceps
Tue - Quads, Hams
Thu - Chest, Shoulder
Fri - Back, Calves

So would that be 3-4 or 4-5 in the poll?


----------



## kuso (Feb 5, 2002)

Currently doing HST which is three very intense full body workouts a week.............and some cardio here and there.


----------



## seyone (Feb 5, 2002)

my split looks much like IAB's


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> my split looks much like IAB's



Great minds think alike.


----------



## Vai Fan (Feb 6, 2002)

I'm working out M-W-F, doing a split routine.  I'm actually following the Testosterone Advantage Plan written by Men's Health author, Lou Schuler.  It's a good routine that I'd gladly discuss with any one that might be interested.


----------



## seyone (Feb 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> 
> 
> Great minds think alike.



in our case that could be good or bad


----------



## Goose (Feb 7, 2002)

I'm also doing a 4 day split right now, consisting of:

day 1: Legs, Shoulders
day 2: Chest, Tricepts
day 3: Back, Bicepts
day 4: Abs, Lower Back

I start with Legs because it's much easier to get on equipment for legs early in the week. Seems that most everyone is trying to do chest or arms early in the week.


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 7, 2002)

I am on a 5day split.  Monday to Friday.  Super Heavy.  6reps x 8sets.  This is my 4th week on it.  I'm going 2 more weeks, than changing it.  So far things are going awesome.  I've put on good muscle and haven't come close to an injury yet!

Monday - Legs
Tuesday - Chest
Wednesday - Back
Thursday - Biceps and Calves
Friday - Triceps and Shoulders

I do abs just about everyday, but will start to concentrate and train them harder during my next phase.

I'm currently not really doing any cardio.  I'm starting 6x a week on Saturday as I will be 8 weeks out from comp.


----------



## SteveDeBeave (Feb 7, 2002)

*Holy crap 6x8, wow!*


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 7, 2002)

Yeah.  My workouts are generally 2hours long.  Hence, why I'm really not doing any cardio.  But I'm only hitting each muscle group once every 7 days, so there's lots of recovery time.  My diet has been super awesome too, so my recovery is also really good right now.  The first 2 weeks I was almost bed ridden with pain and stiffness, but I loved it.  I'm only doing this type of training for 6 weeks total.  Then I'm easing up.  I'm into my last 2 weeks next week anyways.

I've reached some lifetime goals in the weightlifting department lately.  It's been great.


----------



## SteveDeBeave (Feb 7, 2002)

Dude a lot of people may tell you that your hitting it to hard.

Me, I say if your not ripping your self apart and your getting good results then.....*Kick ASS!* 

I was going to a small gym in my area and being told that I'm training to much.  I told them to kiss off, my body tells me when enough is enough!!  Do what makes you feel good and produces results.  I like the idea of going heavy every once in awhile, shakes thinks up for me!


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 7, 2002)

Thanks Steve. LOL, but I'm actually a 'dudette'.  A 5' 5 1/2"  130lb dudette that can put a few high school boys to shame    Especially in the push up department.

I'll be going down to 112-118lb (not quite sure what weight I'll hit yet) for a show April 6th if I do bb.  If I do the figure I'll be 120-122lb.  I'll be doing the same show as w8.  I'm doing another comp. at the end of April for sure, and really hoping to do one on the 20th.

I am going all out right now.  And of course you can train that way, just not for a prolonged period of time.  I do periodization all year round.  My only problem right now is that I only average about 6hr of sleep a night.  If I could get 8 or 9, well I'd be super smokin'!


----------



## ballast (Feb 8, 2002)

I train every other day.A training day followed by a rest day has been working out well.I'm following a modified version of westside training;
Day 1: Max Effort Squat/Deadlift Day
Day 2: Max Effort Bench Day
Day 3: Dynamic Squat/Deadlift Day
Day 4: Dynamic Bench Day
Workouts are fairly short with lots of variety.


----------



## Quiksilver4917 (Feb 9, 2002)

I have a five day split

Monday-chest
tuesday-cuads and calves
wednesday-back and biceps
thursday- all other legs
friday- shoulders and triceps


----------



## rjp (Feb 21, 2002)

Twice a week for 80 mins each. Full body.


----------



## ossiferdawkins (Feb 25, 2002)

5 day split
no more than about an hour a day
mon-bis and tris
tues-legs
wed-delts(front and side delts only) and forearms
thurs-back, traps, posterior delts
fri-chest
sat- rest
sun- rest

cardio I get at work 5 days a week about an hours worth.


----------



## argonz (Feb 25, 2002)

I am currently using the Ultra program from Muscle & Fitness web site. Which works every part once per week. The system is 5 days per week.


----------



## Bigtex111 (Feb 25, 2002)

Saturday=Chest
Sunday=Legs
Monday=Rest
Tuesday=Back
Wednesday=Shoulders/Hard Cardio 30 minutes after lifting
Thursday=Rest
Friday=Arms

10 minute warmup on treadmill every day of lifting
10 minute cooldown on treadmill every day of lifting=roughly
350 Kcals expended each lifting day through cardio helps me maintain my body fat% <10%


----------



## MAX (Feb 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Currently doing HST which is three very intense full body workouts a week.............and some cardio here and there.



Hey Kuso,

I was just over at MM and read a little about that.. How's it goiong for you and whats your routine like?


----------



## jim (Mar 2, 2002)

I am doing 5 days per week working each body part once per week.  I try to hit each area with at least 5-6 different exercises most to failure


----------



## Macnsmack (Mar 5, 2002)

*% day split*

I am on a five day split for now...

Chest, tris, abs and cardio on Monday
Biceps, calves and cardio on Tuesday
Legs and low back on Wednesday
Shoulders, abs and cardio on Thursday
Back and cardio on Friday

Chasing my son around on the weekend...


----------



## bigheath (Mar 5, 2002)

5 day split works best for me
Abs hard every other day along with calves.


----------



## bgrexon (Mar 6, 2002)

5 days a week
Mon - chest / tri
tues - bak / bi
wed - shoulders / traps
thurs - legs
fri - tri / bi


----------



## Jenny (Mar 6, 2002)

My typical split:

Mon: chest/tri +cardio
Tues: back/bi
Wed:Cardio
Thurs: shoulders/abs +cardio
Fri: Legs +cardio
Sat: OFF
Sun: cardio


----------



## puregains (Mar 8, 2002)

Hi , I'm new here.
I only get to train 2-3 days a wk, family etc. But I still feel good after and am getting results.


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 8, 2002)

I do one body part of day and it really depends on how I feel AND when I trained that last body part last.


----------



## Markus (Mar 9, 2002)

*Trainin Days*

As a relative Newbie you'll find me currently doing 
Chest, arms            on Monday,
Quads and calves   on Tues
Chest, arms            on Wed
General Pumplite group session   on Thurs
Legs again             on Friday or Sat.
and Sunday rest.  

Phew   but luvin it


----------



## gmer2695 (Mar 11, 2002)

Right now I'm using a 4-day split.

Sun:Chest/Tri
Mon:Legs
Tue:Rest
Wed:Back/Bi
Thur:Shoulders/Traps
Fri:Rest
Sat:Rest

I also due cardio first thing in the morning 3-4 times a week. It really helps cut the fat.


----------



## Sharky72 (Mar 15, 2002)

Four day split with some cardio


----------



## big_lou (Mar 15, 2002)

wow!


----------



## stephen71 (Mar 15, 2002)

5 days a week with weights and cardio. Two complete off days.  
Chest
Back/tris
shoulders/bis
deadlift day with light squats


----------



## JonZ (Mar 16, 2002)

four day split


----------



## Yanks20 (Mar 18, 2002)

i'm currently doing a 5 day split that looks like this:

monday:  chest & tir's
tuesday:  back & bi's
wednesday: shoulders
thursday: legs
friday: chest (light weight - higher reps)


----------



## rks1969 (Mar 18, 2002)

Currently a 5 day split.....


      SUN---CHEST,TRICEPS
      MON---BACK or LEGS
      TUE----cardio,abs
       WED---SHOULDERS,BICEPS
      THU----BACK or LEGS
      FRI & SAT---rest


----------



## Fade (Mar 18, 2002)

Mon:---Legs
Tues:--off
Wed:---Chest and calves
Thurs:-Back
Fri:---off
Sat:-- Arms and shoulders
Sun:---off


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 18, 2002)

3 day split
Monday - chest, bi's and hams
Wednesday - back, tri's and forearms
Thursday - shoulders, quads and calves


----------



## 101Tazman (Mar 21, 2002)

3 Days on the weights and 2 days Cardio!


----------



## wildlifer_jones (Mar 22, 2002)

2-on, 1-off

Chest, Tris, abs
Back, Hams, (Traps/Fores)*
Delts, Bis, abs, (Traps/Fores)
Quads, Calves

*alternate every week


----------



## Audi (Mar 25, 2002)

5 days, 3 on and 1 off then 2 on and 1 off.
Legs twice in this cycle......


----------



## Tooolguy (Mar 27, 2002)

*4 times a week*

I do each bodypart once a week but work them as hard as I can.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 3, 2002)

loving my new routine!  hit one bodypart (pretty much) each session and only once a week but hitting it hard.  

mon  off
tues  chest
wed  back
thurs  legs
fri   off
sat  shoulders
sun   bis/tris


----------



## Ron Jeremy (Apr 5, 2002)

Mon- Heavy Bench/shoulders
Tues- 30 min am cardio/abs
Wed-Back (lats,Traps)
Thurs- same as tues
Fri- Arms( Tri/Bi/Forearm/Grip)
Sat- Squat/Legs/Back
Sun-Many Brews


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2002)

I try to keep a two on, one off schedule as my work schedule allows.

Usually:
Chest / Tris. (if run out of time, put tris w/shouldes)
Back / Bis
off

legs
Shoulders (sometimes tris)



Hey Markus-
was lookig over what you put down: did you leave out your back, or are not doing it?
just curious.


----------



## zombiex (Apr 14, 2002)

how many days is good? how many days is too much?

i do 4-5 days a week.

each day different body part.


----------



## brianinabq (Apr 14, 2002)

My routine floats through the weeks.

Arms
Aerobics
Torso
Aerobics
Legs
Rest


----------



## 101Tazman (Apr 15, 2002)

3 Days w/weights and 2 cardio


----------



## stubb (Apr 15, 2002)

4 Day Split
Sat - Chest/Tri
Sun - Back/Bi
Tues - Shoulders/Traps
Wed- Legs.

Trying to add more cardio on off days.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 15, 2002)

Isn't the poll a bit arbitrary?  I mean I train 5 days per week, so I could respond under either category....


----------



## Arnold (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Isn't the poll a bit arbitrary?  I mean I train 5 days per week, so I could respond under either category....



well, look at the idiot that created it!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Apr 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> well, look at the idiot that created it!


Yeah, no kidding!!


----------



## negaun (Apr 17, 2002)

four day split:
monday: shoulders, traps, tris, calves
tuesday: back, posterior delts, forearms, abs
wednesday: rest
thursday: legs, calves
friday: chest, bis, forearms, abs

seems like on mondays and fridays are overtraining workouts but it's working.

negaun


----------



## modiba (Apr 17, 2002)

im on a 3 day split. just starting to use that mass routine suggested from iron magazine....


----------



## freag34 (Apr 19, 2002)

I tried using the HIT routine from Mike Mentzer (training ~20mins twice/week) for a year or so - great gains intially, then i seemed to just STOP

I started up a multi-set, multi body part per week cycle again about 5 weeks ago (6days/week, ~1hour, 9sets/bodypart, split into 3 days), and I'm up ~15 pounds already. I think this is for a few reasons:

 - upped my calories insanely, i think i must have gained at least 5lbs of fat here
 - started a prohormone, maybe my body just LIKED it !!!
 - long time since i've done exercise this intense, my body must have said SURPRISE !!!


----------



## oe40luvr (Apr 19, 2002)

I try to lift at least 5 days per week, and do some extra lifts on Saturday if time allows


----------



## KataMaStEr (Apr 20, 2002)

5 days a week straight. Rest Saturdays and Sundays. My routine is basically whatever my football coach has on the board that day. Lifting time is for about 1 hour and 30 min.


----------



## XYchromeDome (Apr 22, 2002)

currently on a 4 day split
chest/back
legs
bis/tris
delts/traps


----------



## DomH (Apr 23, 2002)

2 but i should do 3-4

I always skip legs


----------



## J.T. HALL (Apr 26, 2002)

*TRAINING*

I train 4 days/week.

TRAIN HARD

J.T. HALL
NASA KENTUCKY POWERLIFTING


----------



## ponyboy (Apr 26, 2002)

Five day split very similar to what these guys are doing.


----------



## JonZ (Apr 28, 2002)

two on, one off, two on, two off.  Shoulders/Chest/Tris, Lats/Bis/Legs, abs every workout


----------



## h_townraider (Apr 28, 2002)

I am on five day split, very close to macnsmack, but I do cardio on all five days.


----------



## STRIPPER (Apr 28, 2002)

I workout 4 times a week with weights but don't do as much cardio as I should!


----------



## ZECH (Apr 28, 2002)

5 day split...seems popular!


----------



## supersam69 (May 1, 2002)

i train about 3 days per week


----------



## supersam69 (May 1, 2002)

sometimes 4 days


----------



## supersam69 (May 1, 2002)

sometimes 5


----------



## Scotophile (May 1, 2002)

*Training Frequency*

Two full body workouts weekly.  Generally Tuesday and Friday, 1 1/2 - 2 hours per workout.


----------



## mick01 (May 3, 2002)

Well, Im once again the "odd ball". out of 134 votes I'm the only one who check 1-2 times per week.   

Mick


----------



## Burner02 (May 3, 2002)

theoretical or actual?
I'd love a 4 day split...sometimes life just gets in the way. So...sometimes only once or twice per week...


----------



## qball (May 4, 2002)

Monday: legs, back, bi's, abs
Tuesday: chest, tri's, shoulders, cardio
Wenesday: legs, back, bi's, abs
Thursday: chest, tri's, shoulders, cardio
Friday: go to work
Saturday: go to work
Sunday: go to work


----------



## papichulo (May 6, 2002)

Weights four days a week and cardio three times a week


----------



## Brian_m35 (May 9, 2002)

weights 3-4 times a week. no cardio.


----------



## Big_Andy (May 10, 2002)

3 days / week


----------



## Willy (May 11, 2002)

3 to 4 days a week, kind of depends on work.


----------



## Dj_Frost (May 12, 2002)

5 Days a week, sometimes Saturday.


----------



## Blade (May 13, 2002)

i workout m-w-f. 
m-chest, shoulders, and tris
w-back, and bis
f-legs.
i usually do 4 sets of for basic movements, reps are in the 8-10 range. every 3-4months i do a form of HIT for a couple months.


----------



## stam (May 14, 2002)

seems like i am 1 of the only 2 that trains only twice a week?


----------



## razorblade (May 14, 2002)

This is for VAI FAN: I'd be interested in hearing about the Testosterone advantage plan. I'd to make the most of my new improved testicles!


----------



## picasso (May 15, 2002)

Currently;Upper body on one day
                Lower 2 or 3 days later.
               Ends up being 3 days a week.


----------



## KryptoAllez (May 16, 2002)

4 day weight training split

2 days interval cardio via speed skating practice


----------



## Snake_Eyes (May 16, 2002)

I lift four times per week, but exercise up to seven, since I throw in cardio and restoration workouts.


----------



## ians (May 17, 2002)

Currently train 4 days a week on a three day split :-

Monday: Chest, Triceps & Abs
Tuesday: Rest
Wednesday: Back, Biceps & Abs
Thursday: Rest
Friday: Shoulders, legs & Abs
Saturday: Rest
Sunday: Repeat i.e. Chest, Triceps & Abs


----------



## Var (May 17, 2002)

4-5 days a week.  Split...

Day1:  Back, Chest
Day2:  Legs
Day3: Shoulders, Bi's, and tri's
Day4: Legs
Repeat

Cardio and Abs a few days a week.  Also, I throw in some weak point training in between sets.  Lately, it's been calves.


----------



## KnightPredator (May 18, 2002)

Well not that its my choice but i work out every 5 days, yeah u say big deal. Well to make up for that lack of gym activity, i have to make the workouts kick ass, 2 1/2 to 3 hrs. I have 2 different workouts that i switch back and forth. My workout is laid out on my experience as a trainer as well as my background in powerlifting.

This is the 1st one.

Chest
Biceps
Traps
Quads
ABS

This is the 2nd 

Triceps
Calves
Hamstrings
Back

Different yes, look closely each body part that i work out helps work the ones that i rest, example would be Quads. Ends up that im still working out my legs all the time that way. And it adds alot more to the workout cuz im not just trying to train legs in one workout, therefore hitting them from a different area. Growth is wicked.


----------



## LAM (May 19, 2002)

Day 1 - chest/triceps
Day 2 - legs
Day 3 - off
Day 4 - shoulders
Day 5 - back
Day 6 - 30 min am cardio - 30 min pm cardio
Day 7 - 30 min am cardio - 30 min pm cardio

*  I do 20 minutes of mild cardio after each training session.  currently I'm not doing any direct bicep work


----------



## jonny69 (May 20, 2002)

mon-chest
tues-back
wed-legs
thur-delts
fri-arms


----------



## barc77 (May 20, 2002)

I do a 2 day split twice a week now.  I think I may be lifting to much, so I am going to start the IM 3 day split in a couple weeks.  It looks like a good system.


----------



## SonnyB (May 20, 2002)

I just joined. Great site to socialize and steal some of your routings of course. I work out pfff.... I'm sloppy. It depends. These days I only do 1 body part per day. Kinnda weird?


----------



## tuffguy (May 22, 2002)

I go every morning (daily) and work on one part of the body. 5 to 8 excercises. 20 min of cardio

Sat/ Sun off


----------



## googs (May 23, 2002)

you guys are freaks I so gotta get my ace in place


----------



## The Amazon (May 26, 2002)

M-W-F I am pumping the iron
T & Th I am cursing the damn cardio equipment

m


----------



## Jane (May 28, 2002)

regular push-pull-legs 

worked great for me the last year


----------



## TJohn (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The Amazon *_
> M-W-F I am pumping the iron
> T & Th I am cursing the damn cardio equipment
> 
> m



Hey M !! What's up girl !! I'm with you, I lift 3 times a week and work my muscles once every seven days.

TJohn


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 28, 2002)

Hey Pop'N'Fresh, see u joined IronMag


----------



## conner1979 (May 29, 2002)

Is working out 4 days in one go a problem? Split routine Mon/Wed chest, bi, tri Tue/Thu back, legs. should ?


----------



## J'Bo (May 30, 2002)

This is what my training schedule looks like now:
Mon: light shoulders and abs
Tue: back and biceps
Wed: legs
Thur: off
Fri: heavy shoulders
Sat: chest and triceps
Sun: off

In 2 weeks from now:
Monday: light shoulders and cardio in am, gymnastics in pm
Tuesday: back and biceps in am, routine in pm
Wednesday: cardio in am, routine in pm
Thursday: legs in am, physique practice in pm
Friday: chest and triceps in am, routine in pm
Saturday: gymnastics in am, heavy shoulders in pm
Sunday: rest in am, physique practice in pm

Well i am tired already.
The life of an on season fitness chick.


----------



## greekgod718 (May 31, 2002)

*About 4 - 5 times  a week*

I usually train 4-5 times a week with weights and cardio but at times I decrease it to 3 -4 depending on what my body feels like..


----------



## jay (May 31, 2002)

I can't train more than 4 times a week or I always get sick.  I guess I need extra recovery time.


----------



## aadaam (Jun 1, 2002)

I try to get to the gym everyday of the week
Weights one day then cradio the next.
Normally grouping two muscle groups together on my weight day.
Atleast  one hour a day. 
If anyone has any advice as to how I could improve my workout, please let me know.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jun 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by aadaam *_
> I try to get to the gym everyday of the week
> Weights one day then cradio the next.
> Normally grouping two muscle groups together on my weight day.
> ...



Feel free to post your workout if you want some help with it, also don't forget diet is a big part of getting big so take a good look at that as well.


----------



## mad_mike (Jun 2, 2002)

Day 1: Chest and Shoulders
Day 2: Biceps and Triceps
Day 3: off
Day 4: Back
Day 5: Legs
Day 6: Off

Abs usually three times a week and cardio at least three times a week


----------



## TRD (Jun 3, 2002)

I do cardio 2 times a week and lifting 3 days


----------



## Scotophile (Jun 4, 2002)

Prince, you hit the jackpot.  There are more replies to your question than any other.  You should get a prize or something.
Future questions need to be as general and open and interesting as the one that you submitted.  Give us another record breaking question!!


----------



## DWB (Jun 5, 2002)

Six days....Work permitting.
Day 1 Upper back and Abs
Day 2 Lower back and Hamstrings
Day 3 Biceps, Triceps and Abs
Day 4 Shoulders and Calves
Day 5 Quadriceps and Abs
Day 6 Chest.

If I miss a session through work, or whatever, I just pick it up again from where I left off.
This is the sweetest routine I've ever enjoyed.


----------



## nemodynamite (Jun 5, 2002)

Day 1: Chest and Bi's
Day 2:  Legs
Day 3:  Rest
Day 4: Back
Day 5: Shoulders/Tris
Day 6: Rest

This works well for me.


----------



## Solid_Steel (Jun 5, 2002)

I like changing routines often , but its ussually 3-4 days a week.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 6, 2002)

I currently am using a 4 on 1 off, split routine would whup ass but I am not going to hammer my schedule that much right now. 5 on 1 off is also nice, pretty basic stuff for me, nothing fancy. So basically I have 1 day off per week, although sometimes that changes.


----------



## 1xDeatHsHeaDx3 (Jun 9, 2002)

No 7 day button  there should be


----------



## Craft (Jun 9, 2002)

4 days on, 3 days off... That's moreless what I try to maintain. Sometimes it's the flip side; 3 days on, 4 days off.


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Jun 11, 2002)

Weight training six days a week - that's my latest wackiness. One body part each time, hit it hard.

Saturday is my well-deserved day of rest, but that's when I have ballet class.


----------



## The Amazon (Jun 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by GardeningGrrl *_
> Weight training six days a week - that's my latest wackiness. One body part each time, hit it hard.
> 
> Saturday is my well-deserved day of rest, but that's when I have ballet class.



do you really have ballet on Saturdays???

intrigued,
m


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Jun 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The Amazon *_
> 
> 
> do you really have ballet on Saturdays???
> ...



Yep! Hockey is usually on Sundays or Thursdays, and I'm trying ballet at a new place. If I like it there, I'll probably go to the Tuesday and Thursday morning classes. Been taking it since I was a tot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What can I say, I'm just a Renaissance Chickie, I guess.


----------



## The Amazon (Jun 12, 2002)

wow!  weightlifting, hockey, and ballet.  You are way too cool!

I took ballet as a little girl, but they asked me not to come back.  

m


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Jun 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The Amazon *_
> I took ballet as a little girl, but they asked me not to come back.
> 
> m



Well, that'll happen when you show up all the other little girls and they go home crying. They should have just looked at you as someone to aspire to! 

If I ever get access to a scanner, I'll have to show you pics of me as a pouty little pink swan. I honestly think I was born with a pout!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by 1xDeatHsHeaDx3 *_
> No 7 day button  there should be



Don't you ever want to gain size or strength??


----------



## Crayon (Jun 13, 2002)

I work out 6 times a week, and try to focus on one muscle group at a time.  I will end up picking a day somewhere to rest. 

Biceps
Triceps
Legs
Chest
Shoulders
Back


----------



## LAM (Jun 23, 2002)

I changed my routine last week.  I'm doing a true HST routine now I'm training each bodypart on Mon-Wed-Fri...


----------



## kuso (Jun 23, 2002)

Good luck with it LAM........I had a lot of trouble with joints while doing it   .


----------



## X-Cop (Jun 25, 2002)

I do 6 days a week.

Monday    Chest, Triceps, Shoulders
Tuesday   Biceps, Back
Wed          Legs    and run 3 miles

Repeat

Play golf on Sundays


----------



## sandwich (Jul 2, 2002)

i train each muscle 1-2 times a week...depends.....i do arms/back.........chest/shldrs.......legs.

3 workouts.  3-4 rest days.


----------



## mesomorphin' (Jul 3, 2002)

I generally go 5 days per week, training each body part once a week, but I mix up and rearrange my splits from time to time.


----------



## crackerjack414 (Jul 4, 2002)

I use a 4 day weight split with cardio every day varying between 1 and 2 sessions a day with either interval training or distance training for variety. 
mon chest bis shoulders 
tues legs back abs 
wed cardio
thur clean db bench varying angles
fri legs light back deadlifts abs 
sat long cardio early morning 8 mile before breakfast. 4 mile run later in the day
sun 1 cardio session

its alotof cardio but its not to bad I like to varying exercises  between standard barlifts and dbs.


----------



## LAM (Jul 4, 2002)

crackerjack...how can you effectively train the 2 biggest bodyparts in one training session ?


----------



## crackerjack414 (Jul 5, 2002)

I try to hit them hard with little rest between sets. Iam a big fan of H.I.T. training. I like to wait no longer than 1 min between sets.


----------



## LAM (Jul 7, 2002)

that is the standard rest time for anyone training for hypertropy.  but how many sets do you do for each body part ?


----------



## crackerjack414 (Jul 7, 2002)

usuely 2- 3 exercises depending on the body part I like to go 8 6 5 4 8 failure


----------



## raider6969 (Jul 8, 2002)

i train 3 days/ week,  2 body parts per day, hard training. cardio every morning.


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jul 8, 2002)

i train 3 days a week but thats because i cant figure out a 4 day or 5 day workout schedule... what is a HST routine?


----------



## EarWax (Jul 8, 2002)

I do 4 day a week mostly:
Sat: Shoulders
Mon: Chest/Tris
Wes: Back/Bis
Fri: Legs and Arse

But when my workout partner isn't looking, I go on Sunday and do more of what's lacking.  I'm sneaky!


----------



## LAM (Jul 8, 2002)

Hypertrophy Specific Training - HST


----------



## david (Jul 16, 2002)

4 days of full body (include cardio 1 hour)
2 days of spinning and kickboxing)
1 day of trash pick up (Heavy shrugs, calves, forearms etc.)

and a partidge in a pear tree!


----------



## meathead (Jul 20, 2002)

5 times a week.

Mon/Thu: chest, tris, abs
Tue/Fri: bis, shoulders, abs
Sat: legs and back


----------



## Leslie (Jul 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 4 days of full body (include cardio 1 hour)
> 2 days of spinning and kickboxing)
> 1 day of trash pick up (Heavy shrugs, calves, forearms etc.)
> ...



That is a shitload of cardio David!


----------



## david (Jul 26, 2002)

I know.... I'm a glutton for punishment..... thx Leslie  .... I'm will be forever lost wt/ J'Bo adding in her two cents............


----------



## Dorian (Aug 5, 2002)

Currenyl 6 days per week. 3 Day split hitting each bodypart twice a week.


----------



## Warrior17 (Aug 7, 2002)

I do a 4 day split


Monday- Chest
Tuesday-Bi's/Tri's
Wednesday-Shoulders/Traps
Thursday-Legs
Friday- Rest

Saturday-Do whatever i feel like i need to do

But i think bgrexon's has a good 5 day split. i think i'm going to do what he does


----------



## miamiguns (Aug 12, 2002)

Monday:       Bi's,Back,Abs
Tuesday:      Chest,Tri's,Calves,Forearms
Wednesday: Abs,Cardio
Thursday:     Traps,Shoulders,Cardio
Friday:          Abs
Saturday:     Quads,Hams,Calves
Sunday:        Beer on the beach!!!


----------



## Clint Calaway (Aug 13, 2002)

I do three day split in the gym

chest and Back

Legs and Sholders adn Abs

Arms


----------



## Rica (Aug 19, 2002)

I train 3 to 4 times a week plus one free day of cardio. My work out looks like this 

Quads, Hams, Calf
Biceps, Triceps
Chest, Back
Cardio including abs

and I love it

By the way how can I get a cool avatar


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 1, 2002)

Hello everyone,
Just introducing myself and this seemed like a good thread to do that in. My name is Jay, im way up in northern BC (Canada). I work out at a gym called 24 hour fitness ( due to my work schedule). I always Train a minimum of four days a week, but sometimes throw and extra day in there for variety and a change of pace. At present I squat 330 pounds, and hack squat 1100, calf raises are at 360 pounds. I love working my legs !!!!!!! I usually do 4 sets with in a  12-10-10-12 rep pattern, sometimes more sometimes less. Thats about it for me and training, hope to get lots of help and tips from everyone here  ~Jay


----------



## Pianomahnn (Sep 19, 2002)

I am NEVER number 2.


----------



## soundmind (Sep 21, 2002)

5-6 days a week..... normally 5 dys a week....each muscle group twice a week...


----------



## OMNIFEX (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm about to leave to the gym as I type 


I train 5 - 6 days a week.


Its been a looooooong time I haven't stop by! 2000+ members huh! I remember when there was only 64 members here!


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi,  
I train Mon/Tues Thurs/Fri
change my splits but keep the days same,
light cardio everyday for 20-30mins
two yoga classes per week (stretching & deep breathing is great)

intense cardio twice a week when reducing bf%


----------



## clubhard (Oct 7, 2002)

*Balanced Training*

I train 3 days weights 

3 days cardio - first thing when I get up in the morning.

Weight routines change every 2 weeks.


----------



## Todd69 (Oct 21, 2002)

I currently workout 6 days per week using a 3 on, 1 off, 3 on, 1 off split.  Every muscle group gets hit once every 5 days and the rest days fall after different muscle groups all the time.  Should give it a try if your recuperation is solid between each workout.  I make sure to get 8-10 hours of sleep and I supplement religiously with creatine, glutamine and a good meal replacement.  

-Todd


----------



## kidda9 (Oct 24, 2002)

mine goes something like:-
mon-chest and tri
tue-shoulders and bi
wed-back and legs
thurs-chest tri
fri-shoulders and bi
sat-back and legs
sunday day of chilling out


----------



## twelvepercentt (Nov 6, 2002)

*3 Day Split*

Well I am in the majority group.

Day one:   Chest, Back and Abs
Day two:  Legs
Day three:  Shoulders, Triceps and Biceps.

I normally do this each week, but since I am in comp, I have on rest day in between.  So Sunday I started my split, but I will start it again this Saturday, and so on, to get a few extra workouts in.  And yes, I work my abs more then that, and do cardio.


----------



## Leslie (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by X-Cop *_
> I do 6 days a week.
> 
> Monday    Chest, Triceps, Shoulders
> ...




How the heck do you do chest and shoulders on the same day? OUCh I find I need to space these out...


----------



## kuso (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> 
> 
> How the heck do you do chest and shoulders on the same day? OUCh I find I need to space these out...



I do the same...well did the same.

Same principle as we talked about with back/traps....the front head is already dead from chest....the rear will be killed with back......so the side is all thats left to hit....a couple of sets is all it`ll take


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

I'm finding that if I miss a day, I put some body parts together....I can do delts and chest together as well...weights will be less, but still kill 'em!


----------



## heeholler (Nov 8, 2002)

Hey Bear, is that you Obidiah?


----------



## Bear (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Hey Bear, is that you Obadiah?


Yep.


----------



## heeholler (Nov 8, 2002)

Cool! It's great to see you giving advice here. People will learn if they listen to you. I am trying one of your routines out and I will tell you, it does work, its killin' me!


----------



## Bear (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Cool! It's great to see you giving advice here. People will learn if they listen to you. I am trying one of your routines out and I will tell you, it does work, its killin' me!


Glad to hear it.

I know my workouts don't look like much, but when you properly apply appropriate training principles they are effective.

It still amazes me how little is really required to make progress when done the right way.


----------



## heeholler (Nov 8, 2002)

It amazes me too. Come time for the next workout I am still sore from the previous one. What a change from split routines like chest/tris back/bis ect.. and no isolation exercises. Gains are great so far, and I have been int working out for close to 15 years before I did hst. What a big difference.


----------



## The Berg Master (Nov 16, 2002)

I usually go with a 3 day split because of my Basketball practise 2 times a week.
It looks something like:

Tues: Back, Biceps and forearms
Wednesday: Chest, triceps and abs
Friday: Legs and shoulders

Recently I have had some problems with this split though...I don't feel like I'm getting optimal results as I believe that working each muscle group once a week isn't enough for me... any thoughts on that?


----------



## urso8up (Nov 18, 2002)

I am on the three to four a week depends on how i feel when  the forth day comes around


----------



## scott1963 (Jan 8, 2003)

I have been using a 5 on 2 off,  doing one major group per day and mixing some cardio in ( Though I HATE cardio). I usually do 10-12 sets per body part and use minimal rest between sets. I try to get done in under 45 minutes and with two kids and one on the way, time is very important.


----------



## frusht (Jan 13, 2003)

i used to be on a 5 day system, but now im on a 3 day system.


----------



## korisnik (Jan 31, 2003)

Mon:              chest/triceps/abs 
Tuesday:        legs/biceps/forearms/cardio 
Wednesday:  shoulders/back/abs
Thursday:      off
Friday:           off


----------



## Mudge (Feb 1, 2003)

Right now I'm doing a 5 on 1 off, but if I feel like taking a day off then I do it.


----------



## musclepig (Feb 1, 2003)

Been on a 6 day split routine, using Biotest Mag 10, etc. cycle. Incredable!! Anyway:
Day 1-usually Monday-Heavy Chest routine w/ short Tricep routine
Day 2-usually Tuesday-Shoulders Heavy w/ short Bicep routine
Day 3-usually Wednesday-Back Heavy w/1 delt, 1 tricep, & 
                                                                  1 forearm
Day 4-usually Thurs.-Legs w/ 1 bicep & 1 shoulder shrug
Day 5-usually Friday-Heavy Tricep w/ short chest routine
Day 6-usually Sat.-Heavy Bicep w/short Delt routine
Every day=10-20min warm-up, treadmill 4mph @ 4.5 incline
                  and ab work 3 days, after lifting
Plenty of protein during the day. Oh, I should mention I'm 58 yo start @ 4:30am, and still work full time.  email me if you have??


----------



## Freeman (Feb 14, 2003)

I am on an on 2 off 1 split...

day 1 legs
day 2 chest back
day 3 off
day 4 arms  
day 5 shoulders
day 6 off
day 7 repeat

abs/calves/forearms spaced out over the week too...abs usually every 2-3 days.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 20, 2003)

I do a 2 on 1 off 3 on 1 off.  looks like this:
mon-chest,abs
tues-back
wed-rest
thurs-legs,abs
fri-shoulders,traps
sat-arms
sun-rest


----------



## Danny R (Mar 17, 2003)

Hi all im new here! 

Iv just changed my workout after doing some reserch and found this to be a good workout.

My workout in split into 4 sessions each session doing two body parts.  

Monday: Biceps & Triceps / Session 1
Tuesday: Recovery!
Wednesday: Cardio
Thursday: Rest
Friday:  Back & Chest / Session 2

Saterday: Recovery!
Sunday: Recovery!

Monday:  Sholders & Forarms/ Session 3
Tuesday: Recovery!
Wednesday: Cardio
Thursday: Rest
Friday: Abbs & Legs/ Session 4

Then repeated over.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 18, 2003)

I work 3 days on 1 day off.....

Day 1- Chest/Back
Day 2- Legs/ Biceps
Day 3- Shoulders/Tri's


----------



## Sebi (Mar 19, 2003)

5 days a week


----------



## sara (Mar 22, 2003)

my new training only 3 times a week. i try to go 4 times if i dont work.. 

monday- if i can go ( cardio, ABS)
tuesday- lower body, ABS
wed- off
Thurs- upper body, ABS
frid- lower body, ABS
sat-off
sun-off

and the next week i would do 2 days upper body , and one day lower body. (rotate them) 
i do five sets of all my workouts! 

any suggestions on how i can build up some muscles and have great ABS on the 3 days workout??


----------



## Charger (Mar 29, 2003)

I am currently doing a routine called Max-OT, 5 days a week. 
Doing,
Mon: Legs
Tues: Arms/abs
Weds: Shldrs/traps
Thur: Back
Fri: Chest/abs
Work in the 4 to 6 reps range with fewer sets.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Mar 29, 2003)

Hey charger, good to see ya  
i just started Max ot as well but am doing a 3 day split with it.


----------



## racoon02 (May 6, 2003)

Monday wedsday Friday's: Chest / arms / Traps

Tuesdays Thurdsays: Legs, shoulders, back

1/2 mile to a mile every day.

Weekends rest.

Been doing this routine forever  and it works well and will continue to work well. Heck, I bench 450 

Some people say Im in the gym too mutch and over work myself /shrug My body doesnt think so. Only way Im gonna be at the gym less is if the bastards kick me out


----------



## scrummie2 (May 15, 2003)

Hey all - new to the board...first post.  Psyched I found it.

I'm on a new split for the next few months, emphasizing chest development.  Trying to get my bench up.

Day 1 - Heavy Chest/Tris
Day 2 - Back/Traps
Day 3 - Off
Day 4 - bench (1-2 reps per set, no failure)/shoulders/bis
Day 5 - Legs
Day 6 - Off
Day 7 - Start at Day 1

I like mixing up the actual days of the week I'm in the gym for a little variety.  I'm in the first week of this split now...after about 8 weeks I'm going to switch the twice a week body part to legs I think.

Cheers!


----------



## korisnik (May 16, 2003)

3 days on,2 days off


----------



## jadakris31 (May 31, 2003)

how about this
monday - back and abs
tuesday - chest and bi's
wednesday - legs and abs
thursday shoulders and tri's
friday through sunday rest but cardio....


----------



## jadakris31 (May 31, 2003)

why do i need the rest between workout days as long as i have a 3 day break before i start it up again? just wondering--


----------



## jadakris31 (May 31, 2003)

thanks for the info and your opinion


----------



## Comedown7 (Jun 7, 2003)

Nice to know at least 40% of the people in here are overtraining.


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 10, 2003)

And on what valid information can you assume that??


----------



## OceanDude (Jun 30, 2003)

I am on a 4 day split with cardio and HIIT on alternating days.

Monday: Chest/HIIT/Partial shoulder (anterior)

Tuesday: HIIT warm up 12 minutes and finish with cardio/Heavy Abs

Wed: Back/Traps HIIT

Thurs: HIIT/Cardio (sometimes followed by speciality muscle training if energy levels high)

Friday: Arms/Partial Shoulder (Medial,Posterior))/HIIT ; extra Ab work if not still sore

Sat: Lagging Muscle Groups/Specialization (Typically Chest or lower Back/obliques)/HIIT

Sun: Rest and Recuperation


----------



## all4diving (Jul 8, 2003)

*Routine*

There's a newbie in the house!  

Finally back in the gym after several years off.  I'm 41 6'5" 340lbs and trying to get back to respectable shape.  I'm going 3 days on with one off.  If anyone has suggestions I will gladly listen as I am not sure if I am allowing enough rest.

Chest/Tri's
Bi's/Back
Legs/Shoulders

4 sets of 10 each body part.  Keeping reps up as I don't need any additional size just FAT loss.  I workout alone and get this done in about 45 minutes so I don't screw around in the gym.  I get in and get out.  No time for gossip in the gym.  I have always been that way.  Actually prefer to workout alone due to time constraints.  I have just added the bike to the mix and will work towards 25-30 minutes.

all4diving


----------



## kdwa1 (Jul 13, 2003)

I say modify to suit your needs and keep it strong and fit.Whatever it takes,even alittle overtraining.But supplement like crazy.
My routine goes:
 M-Chest,Shouders,Tri's-Heavy
 T-Legs,Back, Bi's-Heavy
 W-OFF
 Th- repeat Monday-Moderate-Heavy
 Fri- repeat Tuesday-Moderate-Heavy
Abs Daily, 
Mix it up with Cables,Machines,and freeweights
Some spot training,Half reps Heavy
Do a few hundred meters in the pool,throw in some surfing,running etc.and it works.
I also do alot of Glutamine,Creatine,Vits,Pro-Hormones and Red Meat.Pumping in 250-300 g's of protein daily.Keep Rockin Stay Spiked.
Variations to keep it all interesting,focus on strenght,size will come.


----------



## Konjur (Jul 14, 2003)

day 1: chest shouders back
day 2: abs legs tri
day 3: cardio, mostly mountain biking
day 4: rest

repete


----------



## giant43 (Jul 30, 2003)

Current routine:

Mon- Arms
Tues - Legs
Thur - Chest / Delts
Fri - Back

Cardio (augh!) and Abs added in whenever time allows.  Usually Monday and Friday.


----------



## Still Shady (Aug 6, 2003)

I workout 4-6 days a week but mostly 5


----------



## heavyweight1987 (Aug 24, 2003)

i train 5days a week and sometimes on sunday.ill do upperbody
one day and the next ill do lower.


----------



## Freeman (Aug 24, 2003)

I'm now doing a 3 on, 1 off routine.  I like this alot.


----------



## tkdave2k3 (Aug 25, 2003)

*TRAINING*

Back when i was Team Canada for TKD, I trained everyday. Mind you it was mostly cardio hey, and not weightlifting. The only strength excercises i did was lyk squats, pushups, pullups, and ab excercises. 

I vote 7 days D:D:


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 9, 2003)

Cardio 6 times a week (per exp. see journal)

weight training 3 days a week.


----------



## Freeman (Nov 9, 2003)

No cardio for me


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2003)

me neither...of course..it is becuase I find a way to piss away my cardio time...


----------



## Freeman (Nov 10, 2003)

well, with me, it's because I'm avoiding cardio for bulking purposes.  I could do cardio, but then I"d have to eat even more, which I can't really afford to do.  So, I sacrifice the cardio.  I'm not fat, I look "okay" and I'm happy with my strength and size gains and how they're coming along.  Once I get to a certain level of fatness (hell, maybe that'll never happen) I'll do a cut.  I don't stress it though.   Plus, cardio just plain sucks and I hate it


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2003)

I used to like to run...and now with summer over..I was never a cold weather runner...
Not to sound vain..but I think I look pretty good..overall..but my midsection is sloppy...need to clean that up...
One annoying thing..working at the night club..girls..don't feel up my chest, arms / delts..nope..they go to the belly...the weakspot..annoing..


----------



## Freeman (Nov 10, 2003)

I used to run 3 miles a day.  grew to love it.  Thought I was fat at 155lbs.  What a putz I was!  I wondered why I never added any muscle.


----------



## Tha Don (Nov 11, 2003)

Mon - Chest
Tue - Back
Wed - Rest
Thur - Shoulders/Legs
Fri - Arms/Light Chest
Saturday - HIIT
Sunday - Rest


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 11, 2003)

I basically train all bodyparts twice a week except Legs and Shoulders, which I do once a week.

Mon - Chest
Tues - Shoulders/Tri's
Wed - Back/Bi's
Thu- Rest
Fri- Chest
Sat - Legs/Tri's
Sun - Back/Bi's
Mon - Rest

and so on, and so forth...


----------



## Freeman (Nov 11, 2003)

I could never do another body part in addition to doing legs in one day.  After I do legs, I am too drained to do anything more.


----------



## flexster (Nov 12, 2003)

Vai Fan, I would like to know about your training routine. I too workout M-W-F. Wondering how your routine is different from mine.


----------



## djrx06 (Nov 13, 2003)

5-6 times a week.......

M - Chest/Tri
T - Legs/Abs
W - Cardio
TH - Back/Bi
F - Shoulders
S - Rest
Sun - Cardio


----------



## Derek Vinyard (Nov 13, 2003)

*6 Day Cycle*

I'm currently on a 6 day cycle that has always worked well for me.  I find I require 6 days on all the larger muscle groups and 7 days is often too much, hate to waste a day.  The exception is smaller muscle groups, but they get involved during squats, deadlifts, bench, etc...  Then I specifically hit them again, so they are rested a little less.

1st day - Chest and Shoulders
2nd day - Back
3rd day - REST
4th day - Arms
5th day - Legs and Abs
6th day - REST

REPEAT


----------



## tai (Nov 14, 2003)

MON: Bicep, Tricep, Shoulder, Forearms
Tues: rest
Wed: rest
Thur: rest
Frid: Chest, Back, Abs,Obliques, 
Sat: rest
Sun: rest
Mon:rest
Tues: Repeat

no legs work out, and I have no idea how you guys can train on the day after or with just one day rest. cause iam usually still sort two days after i work out.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 14, 2003)

well, as with many others here, I only do one body part per day, and opposing bodyparts in succession.
1) Chest
2) Legs
3) off
4) Delts
5) Back
6) Arms (if not do them with major body part
7) off
By the time I workout the same body part, it is has been a week and no longer sore.


----------



## Mex (Nov 14, 2003)

Once every 5 days. 

Trying Mentzer's method in "HIT the MM way". 

It's working, slowly. In 5 months I've grown about .8 inches in biceps, and dropped 12 kilos (about 26 pounds) in weight.

To me, it's great, I train once every five days, 40 minutes per session. Is that cool or what? I make progress every session, either more weight or more reps. It's slow, but it works, and there's lower potential for injuries.


----------



## beefydude (Nov 14, 2003)

*How often I train*

Used to try 3-day cycles, but was overtraining.  Now following advice I've received based on the fact I'm training quite heavily.  Trying 7-day cycles.  I workout 5 days of weights, 1 cardio, and 1 day of full rest.  So far, so good.     I'm feeling a lot better than I was;  my body has time to heal and I don't feel so far like I'm losing anything.  I'm on a 3500-4000 cal. diet.  Slight weight gain, but seem to be losing fat (my waist is shrinking  ) However, I tend to get more stiff/sore from the workouts (probably because there is more space in-between), but not too bad..  Hopefully this works out for me.


----------



## Eggs (Nov 15, 2003)

I workout three days a week, do cardio 2 - 3x a week.

Monday - Chest/Shoulders
Tuesday - Cardio
Wednesday - Back/Biceps/traps
Thursday - Cardio
Friday - Legs/abs
Sunday - Cardio sometimes.

I do high intensity for shorter periods.  My cardio doesnt really last more than 20 minutes, and I go hard during that time.


----------



## copen73 (Nov 15, 2003)

I work a 5 day cycle....

Day one chest and tri's
Day two back and shoulders
Day three legs and bi's
Day four chest and tri's
Day five back and shoulders
Sat and Sun are days off 

I start Monday on the next day in the cylce  ie.  if Friday I work back and shoulders then on Mon I do legs and bi's, Tues chest and tri's.. and so on and so on.  This is great for me because four body parts get worked twice a week, and each week it changs what parts are only worked once.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Nov 15, 2003)

dude... that's a 7 day cycle....


----------



## Eggs (Nov 15, 2003)

Copen, a cycle is how often you repeat your workout.  You do one workout every seven days so would be on a 7 day cycle.  As the dill weed above me said.


----------



## copen73 (Nov 16, 2003)

My bad.....I forgot to thow in the two off days.  Thanks for the correction.


----------



## NoRemorse (Dec 1, 2003)

day 1 I do my entire upper body, in this order for right now.  Chest, shoulders, back, and arms. take one day off then do my legs and abs.  Take 2 days off and back to upper body.  So I have four days off in between my workouts.  As not to over train any body part.


----------



## Chad Cena III (Dec 2, 2003)

Mon : 

Bench
Military 
Dips 
Calves 

Fri :  

Pull-ups
barbell curls
20 rep squat
SL deads 

ABs and grip on wed 

( Try to move up in w8 or reps ea week )


----------



## Freeman (Dec 2, 2003)

ummm, so you lift only 2 days a week????


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Dec 3, 2003)

DILL WEED???? WHATEVER!!  Just cuz I don't have a picture of some hottie in my avatar... um... nevermind that last statement...


----------



## PreMier (Dec 3, 2003)

5-6 days a week.

Mon Wed Fri
Shoulders arms
Tues Thurs sometimes Sat
Chest back and legs


----------



## rburton (Dec 7, 2003)

I train every 5-8 days. Currently, I am using the Mentzer HD II split routine, with some modification.


----------



## Freeman (Dec 7, 2003)

the only work for tris is with dips?>??


----------



## Chad Cena III (Dec 7, 2003)

No more than twice a week for me.  Gonna try a 9 day rotation in a month or so, just to see how I respond to it.  I do cardio 1-2 times a week depending.  Workin out less has actually increased my strength a great deal and added a lil bit of size as well.


----------



## 15-Inch-Biceps (Dec 16, 2003)

Sunday -- Chest, Biceps, Calves, Abs
Monday -- Back, Triceps, Hamstrings, Abs
Tuesday -- Shoulders, Forearms, Quads/Butt, Abs
Wednesday, Thursday, Friday -- Re-do cycle
Saturday -- OFF

I know that sounds like a lot of ab training, but so far it works for me.  All told, I do 75 - 90 minutes per workout, between 45 and 55 sets.

Also run for cardio -- 5 times a week.


----------



## Freeman (Dec 16, 2003)

try doing abs every 3 or 4 days...see if you still get results, I bet you will


----------



## Downtown Guy (Dec 17, 2003)

Like Kuso, I am currently doing three intense full-body workouts a week.  It's a modified version of HST.  I just completed eight  weeks of an HIT routine, which calls for only two super heavy, intense workouts a week requiring lots of rest between workouts.  This was a natural progression for me as my body adapted somewhat to the HIT routine.  I do cardio twice a week, usually HIIT(not to be confused with HIT).

MAX, 

I'm only one week into the HST routine and it feels fantastic.    Currently, intensity is lower than the HIT routine, but volume and  and frequency are both up.  Intensity will increase as I progress through the cycle.  I need variety and therefore change my exercises constantly, but a weekly routine might look something like this:

Monday:


Squats
Leg Curls
Pull-Ups/Chins 
Parallel Bar Dips
Rotator Cuff Routine 
Shoulder Press
Abs - Weighted Crunches & Hanging Leg Raises

Wednesday:

Leg Extension/Leg Curl - Superset
Bench Press (Flat)
Flyes(Incline)
Rows(Bent-over or Dumbell) 
Tricep Extensions/Barbell Curl - Superset
Shrugs

Friday:

Deadlifts
Leg Press 
Pull-Ups/Chins 
Parallel Bar Dips
 Rotator Cuff Routine
Lateral Raise(Shoulder)
Abs - Weighted Crunches & Hanging Leg Raises
  

I'll do this HST routine for the eight week cycle, then probably go to a more traditional three or four day split; such as Back/Bi, Chest/Shoulder/Tri and Legs.  

Please report back if you try the routine.


----------



## Downtown Guy (Dec 27, 2003)

Update on the HST routine.  Many of you probably would have warned me about doing three full-body workouts a week.  For me, it quickly created an overtraining situation and caused more pains than gains.  I will resolve this by resting for one full week, then begining a Push/Pull/Leg routine - working each muscle only once a week.


----------



## MikeKy (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks for the report DTG.


----------



## Arthur2004 (Dec 29, 2003)

i am on a 4 ady split 

tuesday - chest/shoulder/calves
thursday- Back/Abs
SAturday- Bicep/tricep/forearm/abs
Sunday - Legs


----------



## Art (Dec 30, 2003)

Going to the gym most everyday now...
but have a slack day here and there.
Art.


----------



## Freeman (Dec 31, 2003)

if you go every day, you're probably overtraining...are you lifting every day?


----------



## Art (Dec 31, 2003)

Nup, the only free weights I do is Flys.
Every day I do some cardio to warm up,
and then use whatever pulley machines I feel like.
It's not really a program.

Also I only spend about an hour at the gym each day in total.
Is that too much?

I have been doing this for two months, and have hurt a muscle
in my neck once, but I am gaining muscle, or at least toning well.
Art.


----------



## Freeman (Dec 31, 2003)

well, I guess it all depends on your goals.  Personally, I try to use as many free weights as possible.  I feel the basic movements and exercises are best for gaining strength and size.


----------



## Art (Dec 31, 2003)

I am planning to get into free weights when I learn more.

Damn... I just put my back out while yawning and stretching
at the same time.
Funny I can last a workout, but I yawn and put my back out 

It's really discouraging because after a visit to the chiropractor
I'm supposed to have a break and lower all the weights.
Especially since I was hoping all this would help my back.
Art.


----------



## Freeman (Dec 31, 2003)

So, what exactly happened to your back?

definitely go easy.  you want to heal up before slamming those weights, or you'll just do more harm than good.


----------



## Art (Dec 31, 2003)

I'm not real sure if I need a chiro visit this time, but I'll have to go
to be sure it's ok.
I lifted my arms above my head like in my avatar,
and yawned at the same time, I was tensing my muscles,
and I heard (and felt) a nasty click, and pulled a muscle in my
back.

I'm not game to try that pose again just yet...

Usualy when I put my upper back out, It clicks whenever I lean
back and fourth, and that's not happening, so that's a good sign.
Art.


----------



## FortifiedIron (Jan 4, 2004)

I train 5 days a wk. 

Kc


----------



## P-funk (Feb 1, 2004)

I never wokrout


----------



## vanity (Feb 1, 2004)

I never work out.

I'm on a new revolutionary training  plan developed by NASA,
(North American Sedentary Association).

It's aptly called: BURN THE MUSCLE, FEED THE FAT!

 When I 1st started, I was at a meagre 8% Bodyfat but now, after only six weeks , I'm at a respectable 29%. I feel great and all my clothes fit nice and tight , which is very cool. And I don't mean to brag but I've made some really good gains with my love handles.

 I don't know how much longer I could keep making these gains before I plateau.  Somewhere down the line I may need Lipoinfusion surgery or maybe some fatty tissue implants. I just want to keep growing and get bigger and bigger.

==============================================

THE PRECEEDING TESTIMONIAL WAS BROUGHT TO YOU BY THE HOLDAMAYO CLINIC AND (L.I.T) The Lard Institute Of Technology.

==============================================


----------



## supertech (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 1, 2004)

I voted for 4-5, but now that I am training more instinctively it's honestly a bit closer to 5-6.


----------



## Brak86 (Feb 2, 2004)

4 times a week

Monday: Chest, tris, shoulders
Tuesday:Back, Bis, Legs
Wednesday: cardio
Thursday:Chest, tris, shoulders
Friday: Back, Bis, Legs
Saturday:Cardio


I think im the only one with this workout..im not trainin my back as hard right now tho


----------



## vanity (Feb 2, 2004)

back injury?


----------



## firestorm (Feb 15, 2004)

4 to 5 days here


----------



## mgibson (Feb 17, 2004)

*10-day schedule*

I used to train everything over one week, but got stagnated, especially in chest and shoulder exercises.  Now I rest more, and train 4-5 days per week, but split my routine over a 10-day period, and have found fast improvements.  I train triceps, legs, and back twice during that 10-day period, one heavy day, and one light day of only two or three sets (ayy, the burdens of an ectomorph...).  I treat abs and forearms like any other muscle group (the way to get cool abs is through diet and aerobic exercises, not overdoing abdominal exercises).

Training chest, legs and shoulders leaves me too wiped out to train anything else on the same day, even though I only do four exercises for each, so when I train those groups I train nothing else.  Since I started training triceps and biceps together, I've noticed a considerable improvement in my arms.

The order is also important, bearing in mind that secondary muscle groups also get tired during training (i.e. shoulders and triceps while training chest, biceps and forearms while training back, etc.).

Day 1-chest
Day 2-biceps, triceps
Day 3-rest
Day 4-legs
Day 5-back, forearms
Day 6-rest
Day 7-shoulders
Day 8-light legs set, aerobic exercises, abs
Day 9-light back set, light triceps set
Day 10-rest


----------



## MissOz (Mar 10, 2004)

mon - cardio + chest/tri/abs
tues - cardio
wed - teach fitness class + back/bi/abs
thur - cardio
frid - cardio + legs/shoulders/abs  
sat - if feeling good 30 min cardio
sun - rest


----------



## Rissole (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MissOz *_
> mon - cardio + chest/tri/abs
> tues - cardio
> wed - teach fitness class + back/bi/abs
> ...


You lie..... i never seen you work out that much


----------



## MissOz (Mar 10, 2004)

I do so..!!!! you never here to see MissOz doing her thing Riss.xx


----------



## MissOz (Mar 10, 2004)

By the way Riss..I'm up at 4.30am!!!!!!some mornings doing my cardio,that's why you never see me doing it....ahhh you got me going now....just wait till I see you! ...xx


----------



## Rissole (Mar 11, 2004)

Yes hunny  Just wait


----------



## MissOz (Mar 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Yes hunny  Just wait



YOU>>>> are so cheeky Riss.xx


----------



## Sean0621 (Mar 12, 2004)

I do a four day split myself
Mon- Chest
Tues- Legs
Wed-Cardio 2x
Thurs-Bis/Tris
Fri-Shoulders/Back
I do cardio every day except sunday - a 4 to 5 mile run in the morning before I go to school and I lift when I get home for about an hour


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 6, 2004)

I do a 4 day split:
Monday: Chest, Shoulders, & Abs
Tuesday: Back, Traps, & Abs
Thursday: Arms & Abs
Friday: Legs & Abs

I also do cardio on 1 or 2 of my "off" days.


----------



## miamiguns (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm taking this week off.  Its been 6-7 weeks since I started my getback routine and I'm kinda burnt out.   I hope I don't lose too much muscle but I think it will do my body good to take this time off.  Does anyone else do this?  I'm talking to the over 40yr. old class.


----------



## SexyHardBody (Apr 9, 2004)

I workout three to four times a week. Monday- yoga and pilates Wednesday- cardio and weights Thursday- yoga and pilates Friday- cardio and weights Sometimes on Sundays I go when my gym has open family swim.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Apr 9, 2004)

Twice a day ,5 X aweek,At fight time 3Xa day 5X a week for 4 to 6 weeks


----------



## monkeyd (Apr 18, 2004)

Well, I used to to do a Mon / Wed / Fri 3 day split, one body part per week:

Chest/Tri/Abs/Cardio
Back/Bi/Cardio
Legs/Shoulders/Abs/Cardio

I got overtrained, took a week off, did 2 more weeks and then due to various travelling and time commitments have since been doing a 9 day rotation:

day1: Chest/Tris/Abs
day2: rest
day3: rest
day4: Back/Bi/Cardio
day5: rest
day6: rest
day7: Legs/Shoulders/Abs
day8: rest
day9: rest

So I've done around 2-3 9 day cycles so far, and if it's possible, I think I actually see improvements in size already.  I train with brutal intensity, so I think I really need the extra rest.  I eat a lot, 40/40/20, and try to rest up.  Generally the muscles in question are sore for 2-4 days after their specific workout.

However, I just came across HST and it looks interesting.   I think I will stick with the 9 day cycle for another couple of months and just see how it goes, but HST seems worth a try after that.

How many other people have had better success when they reduced the frequency of their workouts ?


----------



## Danny R (Apr 19, 2004)

Funny you say that you have seen better gains as thats just what I did myself.  I was seing a decline in improvments training 3 times a week and at that time my mate said you should try static contraction training.  I had nothink to loose and done a 10 week trial on it and not only did my strength go up big time but I felt mentaly healthy not run down as before.

I was doing Monday  then wednesday on spasific body parts then took 1 week off then back on the next monday and wednesday covered different body group.  According to the book I read the more stronger we get and the more we lift more rest is required to recover.  We saw some huge improvments then it started to slow down as we where going up on every workout (Progresive Overload) thats  1 key to building muscle.  We then increeced our recovery time and to be honest I was very sceptable about this as it hardly seemed that I was training much, but we started going up again.  After 10 weeks my full range bench press went from 70k for 10 reps to 100k for 7 reps.

After that 10 week cycle I decided to see what happends if I do my normal training again and It was going realy well. untill about 2 months later started feeling mentaly down and could not be botherd to train, a sign of over training.

My conclusion was that my diet was not letting me train 3 times a week but was exceptable to my body to train less often.  As soon as I uped my carbs and protein all was fine and well but it does catch up in the end so every 4 weeks I take 1 week off training.


----------



## Dipsh!t (May 23, 2004)

im training at least 4 times a week, and working on an alternate programs.


----------



## chronic (May 28, 2004)

usually one day on one day off and throw in squats/calf raises instead of a rest day

bicepts/back
rest
chest/traps
squat/calf raise
shoulder/tricept
rest
repeat


----------



## Premiere (Jun 13, 2004)

monday: chest/shoulders/biceps
wednesday: back/triceps
friday: legs


----------



## Akateros (Jun 13, 2004)

Four-day split and a bit. Sunday: chest, shoulders; Monday: back, traps and calves; Tuesday/Wednesday: rest, cardio, abs (distributed according to how I feel on the day); Thursday: legs; Friday: arms; Saturday: usually rest as far as workouts go because I've got too much other crap to catch up on, but running if I'm lucky and can squeeze it in. (I enjoy my cardio.)


----------



## Minotaur (Jun 14, 2004)

Lately it's been 4 days per week...

Sun.  Shoulders and tris
Mon.  Legs
Wed. Chest
Fri.    Back and bis

Cardio usually on Sunday, Wed, Fri, and maybe one other day, maybe Thu or Sat).

I used to do a basic legs/push/pull 3 day split, but doing chest, shoulders and tris was too much in one day. I'd run out of steam, so I split shoulders and tris out to a separate day.  It's working out well.


----------



## aztecwolf (Jun 17, 2004)

I train four days a week
Tues-legs
wed-chest/bi's
fri-shoulder/traps
sun-back/tri's

but starting next week i am going to switch to gopro's p/rr/s
with splits of
tues-legs
wed-arms
thurs-shoulders
sat-back
sun-chest


----------



## eskimo515 (Jul 15, 2004)

Now I am doing like a 3 day on, 1 day off schedule and it it takes about seven days to hit my whole body and its working for me.  I used to go five days straight and take the weekends off, but not knowing when the day off is keeps me more focused.


----------



## Deadly13 (Jul 15, 2004)

I've got an question,,,,,,,, My routine is very different I found it workz really good for me so I dont plain to change but if I can get a better one I would or just get some help to better it....... Im 5'7 161 pdz and 17 they are all thingz to take in consider when giving me advise
M-Chest,Triceps,Delts
T-Back,Biceps,Including Traps
W-Legs
T-Chest,Triceps,Delts 
F-Back,Biceps,Including Traps
S-Legs
Sunday-OffDay
Thankz for anybodies time that could gave me help


----------



## PreMier (Jul 15, 2004)

Thats a good split, I used it a while back.  I would go 3 on 1 off, 2 on 1 off.  Train only 5 days a week.  Plus you end up getting a bit of variety with the cycle not ending untill the next week etc.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jul 16, 2004)

right now weights 4 days a week with 30 mins cardio after each workout, and other 3 days just cardio 30 mins each day..


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 17, 2004)

I'm on a 4 day a week routine, plus not to mention work & socializing doesn't allow me to spare much more time than that.


I train Mondays, Tuesdays, Thursdays & Saturdays.

When I do cardio/abs I am in the gym for no longer than 1hr15mins.

On non cardio days I'm there no longer than 45-60mins as your testosterone levels deplete after about 50mins.


----------



## trHawT (Jul 21, 2004)

Four-day split:

Mon./chest
Tues./cardio
Wed./legs
Thurs./cardio
Fri./Back/shoulders/traps
Sat./cardio
Sun./biceps/triceps

Lately, I haven't done cardio . . . in about a week.


----------



## Run4Life (Jul 21, 2004)

6 days a week. Legs & Booty on Monday, Wednesday, & Friday. Arms, Abs, Back, & Shoulders on Tuesday, Thursday, & Saturday. <---Lots of cardio on those days.


----------



## x5o (Jul 28, 2004)

Currently dealing with some medical problems, however, when I do work out I believe STRONGLY in using HEAVY weight (after adequate warm up) and relatively short (1 1/2 hours or less) sessions. (If you can go more than an hour and a half on this routine, you are not using heavy enough weight.) No split routines, as I do not believe they allow adequate rest for the body.  I do throw in pyramids from time to time and vary my lifts to hit the same muscle groups in different ways.

I find three days per week with cardio every other day and Sunday off to be ideal. Last lift day prior to Sunday go SUPER HEAVY.  Supplemental protein a must.  Three to four square traditional meals a day and good results should be your reward.  

Not enough time for the best diet and rest?  Other obligations sometimes don't allow for it, I've been there.  I found that even one or two HEAVY lifting sessions per week will yield satisfactory and sometimes better than satisfactory results.  If I had been consistent enough to do at least one session per week for the 26 + years I have been in this "game" I would be in much, much better shape now. 

Any comments on the above are welcomed and encouraged.


----------



## Robert_ (Jul 30, 2004)

I'm always changing my routines and the number of days i train. The majority of the time i train 3 days a week but currently i train 4 days - MON, TUE, THURS and FRI.

Robert Forbes


----------



## boone (Jul 30, 2004)

I train every other day usually but sometimes i mix it up and go every day for a while alternating upper and lower body when i do


----------



## ianmcardle666 (Jul 30, 2004)

Mon - Krav maga (Isreali martial art) plus cardio
Tue - Bis and Tris
Wed - Krav maga plus cardio and abs
Thu - Chest and bag work
Fri - Back, legs and guns
Sat - Shoulders
Sun - Sleep

I like to keep all my workouts to about 45mins at really high intensity with short recovery between sets.  Saw good strength and bulk gains with this plan and lots and lots of food, though cutting now.


----------



## pageking (Jul 31, 2004)

*To much maybe*

Im working out everyday. I tend to do chest & triceps one day, then back & biceps the next. mixing in some legs & sholders. Plus about 30 mins of cardio each day. From looking at everyone elses plans i think i may be over doing it (dont feel like i am though). Am i?


----------



## aztecwolf (Aug 6, 2004)

pageking said:
			
		

> Im working out everyday. I tend to do chest & triceps one day, then back & biceps the next. mixing in some legs & sholders. Plus about 30 mins of cardio each day. From looking at everyone elses plans i think i may be over doing it (dont feel like i am though). Am i?


lifting everyday, then yes, i'll plug in LAMs favorite quote here "quality over quantity"


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Aug 6, 2004)

3 x / week.   15-20 minutes max. each workout.


----------



## pageking (Aug 12, 2004)

Thanks 4 ur advice. iv noticed a bit of pain in my back which im gonna attribute to over doing it. So with that and ur words of wisdom, im gonna cut down a bit.

Thanks


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 12, 2004)

I usually work out about 4 to 5 times.......................(a year)

Don't want to overtrain.


----------



## B&R (Aug 12, 2004)

I train 6 days a week, and hit all of them hard. Why workout light? Arnold said himself that he didn't see any point in NOT training heavy. And I agree with him on that point. If he said otherwise I would have disagreed with HIM EVEN, and he's like my biggest rolemodel. But I do 6 days a week. On mondays, wendsdays, and fridays.......I do chest, back, and legs (on all 3 days...not chest on mon, back on tues, and legs on wen) Then on tuesday, thursday, and saturday I do biceps (my fav), triceps, and shoulders (my other fav).......and it's the same as I said before I do them all on all 3 days. I usually do like 3 exercises for each body part (except shoulders.....I do 4, for the different parts of the shoulder). Like I said I always train heavy, and I don't have any light days (because I see them as a waste of time). I am usually pretty consistant, and I don't take huge breaks. If I take a break it's only like 1 or 2 days (consecutive) and I only do that when I either CAN'T get the time to workout........and if I always have the time (which is most of the time) then it's about once a month. Sorry about no paragraphing and stuff.......i'm sorta tired


----------



## BritChick (Aug 12, 2004)

Trying something new... 6 days training, hitting all body parts twice a week except chest allowing 72 hours before hitting same body part again.

Mon Chest/Shoulders/Tris
Tue Back/Bis/Abs
Wed Legs
Thu Shoulders/Tris
Fri Back/Bis/Abs
Sat Legs
Sun Rest... very tired!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 12, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Trying something new... 6 days training, hitting all body parts twice a week except chest allowing 72 hours before hitting same body part again.
> 
> Mon Chest/Shoulders/Tris
> Tue Back/Bis/Abs
> ...



I used to do this, but went 3 on, 1 off, 2 on, 1 off.  It was nice, because I got to do something different every day from week to week.


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 13, 2004)

B&R



> I train 6 days a week, and hit all of them hard.



Personally I think this is overtraining if you aren't training for a sport like football, hockey, or basketball or whatever.

I train 4 days a week hitting each muscle hard once a week.

Besides, who wants to be in the gym all the time?

I know I don't want to live in the gym especially now that I'm not playing football anymore.

I want to have a social life as well as looking good which is why 4 days a week is plenty.


----------



## B&R (Aug 13, 2004)

Ok well maybe you just think it's overtraining because you don't feel like being in a gym all the time, or because you want to have a "social" life. Well I have a social life too ya know. And you said it's overtraining unless you're playing a sport?! WTF's up with that? If you're playing a sport and doing this routine it's harder on your muscles then if you just do the routine. You don't have anything to back it up. You just think it's overtraining because you don't wanna spend more time in the gym.


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 13, 2004)

B&R



> Ok well maybe you just think it's overtraining because you don't feel
> like being in a gym all the time, or because you want to have a "social"
> life. Well I have a social life too ya know. And you said it's
> overtraining unless you're playing a sport?! WTF's up with that? If you're
> ...



I never said you didn't have a social life. So don't put words in my mouth

No offense, but I played football for 7yrs & worked out 5 or 6 days a week on top of practices & games & off season training.

So I know what it's like & your social life goes way down. You may only be able to get to go out 1-3 times a week if you're lucky & not too late either as you're tired from school/work, the training & the practices you need as much sleep as possible.

Even after I stopped playing football I still trained about 6 days a week & then it eventually started to tire me out & I wasn't seeing my girlfriend that I had at that time or friends b/c I was more concerned about sleeping & eating & training 6 days a week.

I eased off to 5, then much later 4 days a week.

I always feel fully recovered now & not burnt out.

IMO I think training 6 days a week if you're not training for a competition or a sport, I still think you're pushing your body too much (especially if you're natural), & you're always in the gym.

No criticism, just my opinion. 

I respect your opinion, if you want to be in the gym 6 days a week that's cool with me.

But it's not for me that's all.

I'm not playing football anymore so for me personally I don't see the need for 6 days a week but that's just me.

Take care all.


----------



## Alaric (Aug 13, 2004)

4 days a week here...


----------



## JTRACING (Aug 14, 2004)

i like to lift 4 times a week, differant part each time.
i do abs everyday, in the morning and at night, and pushups every other day


----------



## Quasimodo (Aug 21, 2004)

I'm an absolute beginner. Started about 3mths ago.

When I started I was "playing" with my dumbells at home for an hour every night. Withing 3weeks, I'd found the dumbells too light (15lbs x 2) and went out to buy another pair (8kg x 2). Gym was only on sundays. because I only had dumbells, I only worked out my upper body, but I did it diligently every night regardless of the time I got home... Some nights I was home past midnight but I kept at it. The sunday gym routine was for the rest of my body and the exercises I couldn't do at hime, like lats...

2 weeks ago I moved to a new office and there's a sports complex 10 minute away... they've got a gym as well as an olympic size pool... so this week, after settleing in, I started my new routine: i go to the gym over my lunch break. I only have an hour so I take 10min to walk there... work hard with minimal rest breaks between sets for 30min and the a 10min walk back. I towel off in the men's room at the office with a wet wipedown and I'm back at my desk by the time my colleagues come back from lunch. If I can work up to it, I'll shower...

So far I've done this every day, targetting a specific group each time... in 30min, can reach exhaustion, easy. Right now, I'm trying hard to grow some pecs and to make my delts more prominent... so those 2 grps get a real blasting on alt days. When I've finished my sets and I still have a little time, I work my biceps. Triceps get a workout each day just for the heck of it but they get specific attention on Wed.

by the time I get home, I feel like I can go another round again so I do a few sets with my dumbells before bed... but this time very very slowly and with lots and lots of concentration. Sleep is always blissful.

Diet has been chicken breast and boiled eggs (prepared at home) and fruits and veggies I pick up at the canteen ner the office. After workout, I do the protein shake... so that's what I've been up to.

It's only been 3 months but I'm pretty plesaed with the results and so is my wife. I'm 5'5" and now weigh 72kg. I used to hit 80kg on bad weeks and my fat content was above 20%. Now my fat % has dropped to 17% and I'm aiming to bring it to about 10%. have cut most carb out of my diet and have no problems with that.

I think I could probably do a lot better but I don't have the discipline and well... I'm really poor at followingin plans... so this is what works for me for the time being... but I figure at some point in the future, I'll need to get a lot more structured.


----------



## kinein (Aug 21, 2004)

I'm starting to seriously think about a 5 day split. I just don't feel like I can effectively pump out more then 2 muscle groups a day and feel I gave it my all. By the third muscle group I feel like I used up a lot of energy.. Plus triceps + chest is a nogo since after my chest my triceps are worn out from the chest workout -_-


----------



## peach_lover (Aug 26, 2004)

here is my split, 

Day one: Chest
Day Two: back
Day Three: shoulders
Day Four: Rest
Day Five: Arms
Day Six: Legs
Day Seven: Rest

Also, I put Cardio One day and abs in the other day after each weight training.

I just start this split and well see the results


----------



## crisg555 (Sep 3, 2004)

I work out normally 4 times a week.


----------



## solid10 (Sep 4, 2004)

Monday---Chest and Back
Tuesday----Shoulders, Bi's and Tri's
Wednesday----Legs
I repeat but go lighter...
Thursday----Chest and Back
Friday----Shoulders, Bi's and Tri's


----------



## Randy (Sep 10, 2004)

I train about 5 days a week... 1.5 hrs a day.
This was my last routine... Now in the process of changing again. 

Mon =Tri's/bi's
Tue =Chest/legs
Thu =Delts/Lats
Fri =  Tri's/bi's
Sun = Chest/legs

Mon = Delts/lats
etc. etc.


----------



## chris mason (Sep 23, 2004)

Every other day.


----------



## GFR (Jul 14, 2005)

3 days a week, when I was training for real it was 5 days a week.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 14, 2005)

Four 30-40 minute work outs a week.


----------



## GreaseMonkey (Jul 16, 2005)

3 days a week. Day 1-chest, shoulders, tris. Day 2-back, bis. Day 3, legs. I hit abs on all workout days, and do cardio twice a week.


----------



## MyK (Jul 18, 2005)

evrytime I go to the gym!


----------



## smithieaus (Jul 19, 2005)

Alternating two day split, 3 times a week

Monday: Workout 1

Wednesday: Workout 2

Friday: Workout 1

Cardio on awakening most days. 30 Minutes.


----------



## wilson502 (Jul 21, 2005)

Since i just started couple weeks ago, i try to go 4 times a week. Ill usually do arms and chest on the same day. And work legs and back separately. But for now im just getting used to the routine. But lately its been so damn hot here, its discouraging me till it cools off. It isnt gonna be as hot today so ill probably go today. I really like going to the gym with my friend, whos built pretty good, i find it more fun training with him, than just going by myself, although he works a lot so i cant always rely on that.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 7, 2005)

aztecwolf said:
			
		

> lifting everyday, then yes, i'll plug in LAMs favorite quote here "quality over quantity"


That's Haney's quote


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 13, 2005)

3-4 days a week...very intense 45mins lifting a session, that's it.


----------



## Akkers (Aug 13, 2005)

4 days out of every seven, intense 60 min sessions, cardio 3 times a week for 30 minutes. And thats me done.


----------



## buildingup (Aug 14, 2005)

i just do weights every other day splitting up into groups -
bi,tri, legs
back, abs
chest
shoulders, traps


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 14, 2005)

I don't know? everyday?


----------



## sgtneo (Aug 14, 2005)

4 day split for me


----------



## Marky (Aug 14, 2005)

im doing Gregg Avedon's Push-PUll advance

*monday*- chest, shoulders, tris (four exercises each. pyramid (12, 8, 6, 4, 8)), abs

*tuesday*- legs, back, bis (four exercises each. pyramid (12, 8, 6, 4, 8))

*Thursday*- chest, shoulders, tris (four exercises each. pyramid (12, 8, 6, 4, 8)), abs

*friday*- legs, back, bis (four exercises each. pyramid (12, 8, 6, 4, 8))

saturday-abs if im up for it


----------



## buildingup (Aug 15, 2005)

thats seems like a hard routine, could lead to overtraining


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

Marky said:
			
		

> im doing Gregg Avedon's Push-PUll advance
> 
> *monday*- chest, shoulders, tris (two exercises each.  (15, 12, ), abs
> 
> ...


This would be better IMO.


----------



## Cowbell (Aug 17, 2005)

I do weights mon/wed/fri then throw in abs in between and cardio whenever I feel like it.


----------



## da jock (Aug 17, 2005)

About 13x's a month when I ave. it out


----------



## mikah (Sep 29, 2005)

me:

1     cardio-yoga class (60 min class)
2     cardio-weights-yoga 
3     cardio-yoga
4     cardio-yoga
5     cardio-yoga-weights


----------



## DoubleJoy (Sep 30, 2005)

The mon/wed/fri thing is not the best way to train. You need to pay attention to your body and train once your body has fully recovered. Pete Sisco has it spot on in his Static Contraction Training program.


----------



## GFR (Sep 30, 2005)

Every other day


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 16, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Every other day


Go back to work!


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

Just bumped it up from 3 to 5 days.....but 2 days are low volume and low intensity.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 19, 2005)

usually every other day or every third day... depending on how I feel.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Nov 22, 2005)

DoubleJoy said:
			
		

> The mon/wed/fri thing is not the best way to train. You need to pay attention to your body and train once your body has fully recovered. Pete Sisco has it spot on in his Static Contraction Training program.


 Certain individuals could definitely find Mon/Wed/Fri ideal for them. Just because everyone does it doesn't mean it's wrong or that it can't work; on the flip side, just because everyone does it doesn't mean it's right or it does work. Just do what works for you. Whether that's what everyone else is doing is irrelevant.


----------



## WannaBHB (Nov 29, 2005)

i know that more than likely alot of ya r gonna say that wat im doing is wrong but this is wat i do, 5 days a week

Monday - Tri, Chest, Shoulders, Abs/obliques
Tuesday - Back, Biceps, Hamstrings, Quads
Wednesday - Tri, Chest, Shoulders, Abs/obliques
Thursday -  Back, Biceps, Hamstrings, Quads
Friday - Tri, Chest, Shoulders, Abs/obliques


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 29, 2005)

WannaBHB said:
			
		

> i know that more than likely alot of ya r gonna say that wat im doing is wrong but this is wat i do, 5 days a week
> 
> Monday - Tri, Chest, Shoulders, Abs/obliques
> Tuesday - Back, Biceps, Hamstrings, Quads
> ...




It's hard to take what you propose out of context.  We don't know the level of volume or intensity used for each of these sessions.  However, the fact that you are training your legs and back together already signals an extreme likelihood that your routine is crap.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 29, 2005)

Its ok to just say it Cow... his routine is shit.  Even juiced, its shit.


sorry pal :*(


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2005)

yep. way too much. don't give you body time to recover.
You are putting a small muscle in front of larger ones: tris in front of chest

U can do a whole body, 3 time per week routine, but you will have a couple days in between to recover as well as the weekend.

u can split whole body up into two days: 1/2 monday and thursday, 2nd 1/2 tues and fri. wed and weekends off

u can spilt body into one major body part per day and work that once per week. still, mon,tues, thurs, fri. (wed and weekends off)

Personally, my split is:
Chest, Bis
legs
off
Delts, Tris
Back, Traps
off
off
repeat


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 1, 2005)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Its ok to just say it Cow... his routine is shit.  Even juiced, its shit.
> 
> 
> sorry pal :*(



I honestly think that a split similar to that is totally viable if the following changes were implemented:


Back and legs were exercised on different days.  Something like upper-lower or chest, back, shoulders-legs, arms.


Generally, the larger muscle groups should be worked first.  Don't do isolation tricep exercises before compound pressing movements.


The level of effort, volume, and intensity were properly cycled throughout the week.  Something like High-Low-Low-High-Medium-Off-Off would be acceptable in terms of an overall rating for the required effort of each workout.


You alternated which split was performed 2 times and which split was perform 3 times weekly


Deloading phases were incorporated as necessary


----------



## WannaBHB (Dec 1, 2005)

alright when i said i worked on my tri and chest, i didnt mean that i worked tri b4 chest, that was just a misunderstanding


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 1, 2006)

4-5...


----------



## LexusGS (Jan 1, 2006)

I never take a brake. Do this 7 days a week!!!! An average 4-5 hours per day.


----------



## jwg (Jan 8, 2006)

Six days here.


----------



## bulldogge (Jan 14, 2006)

using an everyother day split

spread over two weeks
week 1
m-upperbody
t-off
w-lowerbody
t-off
f-upper body
s-off
s-off
week2
m-lowerbody
t-off
w-upperbody
t-off
f-lowerbody
s-off
s-off

works for me


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 23, 2006)

3 days a week


----------



## BiggerStronger (May 18, 2008)

I find that it depends on whether Iâ??????m cutting or bulking...

When cutting I find that every day is necessary for me, I only lift 4 days a week but do 30 min cardio sessions on the other 3 days

When bulking 5 days a week works fine since I only do one cardio day a week during this time.


----------



## ejamiec (May 18, 2008)

3 days.. doing Starting Strength and loving it..


----------



## Gazhole (May 18, 2008)

BiggerStronger said:


> I find that it depends on whether Iâ??????m cutting or bulking...
> 
> When cutting I find that every day is necessary for me, I only lift 4 days a week but do 30 min cardio sessions on the other 3 days
> 
> When bulking 5 days a week works fine since I only do one cardio day a week during this time.



Welcome to IM and all, but was this REALLY worth resurrecting a 2 year old topic for?


----------



## BiggerStronger (May 18, 2008)

Well I was reading it liked the discussion and thought I would comment...I honesty didn't notice it was that old until after I posted.


----------



## Gazhole (May 18, 2008)

BiggerStronger said:


> Well I was reading it liked the discussion and thought I would comment...I honesty didn't notice it was that old until after I posted.



Lol, don't sweat it


----------



## CowPimp (May 20, 2008)

Generally 6 days per week.  I lift 3-4 days per week and do some conditioning work 2-3 days per week.


----------



## sakbar (May 20, 2008)

*Current Split and Program*

I am doing a 3-day split on a 5 X 5 program.


----------



## jasoncscs (Feb 9, 2010)

Personally I'm all about variation. I consistently change my programming every six weeks or so. With that programming change also comes a frequency change. So I fluctuate between training three days a week and six days a week. But I have found that three day split a full body exercises is the most effective.


----------

